# Brand New XD40 - PROBLEM W/HOLSTER



## Hiram25 (Feb 22, 2010)

This morning I purchased my first automatic pistol, a Springfield XD-40 Compact. It came in a nice case with two mags, speed loader, dual magazine holder, locking cable and a plastic holster, all included in the purchase price. Great deal for a very nice weapon.

Everything works great with the exception of the plastic holster. It is binding and scraping the weapon. I have backed out the tension spring at the bottom until it came out of the nut and it's still too tight, when I get the weapon into it I can't get it out.

Anyone else have this problem?

I have purchased another leather holster OWB and it works great, but I would like to be able to use the plastic one in the winter when I have the clothing to cover it up.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Do yourself a favor and don't use that crap that comes with the gun.

If you'd like a cheaper alternative similar to that holster for OWB carry, here's an excellent option. Combined with a good gun belt, retention is great and it's very comfortable. It's well worth the money. I used one with both of my XDs before selling them.

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=2843&GunID=223


----------



## Hiram25 (Feb 22, 2010)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Do yourself a favor and don't use that crap that comes with the gun.
> 
> If you'd like a cheaper alternative similar to that holster for OWB carry, here's an excellent option. Combined with a good gun belt, retention is great and it's very comfortable. It's well worth the money. I used one with both of my XDs before selling them.
> 
> http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=2843&GunID=223


Thanks for taking the time to point me in the right direction and giving me an option, I think I'll get one, the cost will not kill me either. Thanks!!!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Do yourself a favor and don't use that crap that comes with the gun.


Big +1. I had two XDs and hated the XD Gear. I wished they would just give extra mags instead as it was complete garbage.


----------

